

How much is your personal data worth? - NickErrant
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/927ca86e-d29b-11e2-88ed-00144feab7de.html

======
skkbits
Just an FYI : Don't click finish button at the end. This is very sneaky
technique to gauge personal information about you. Though it is not asking
your name it will calculate fingerprint / signature of your info ( based on IP
+ traffic analysis + many other techniques ). If you look at the form after
you calculate personal information worth, that data is transmitted to
"[http://emailthis.t.ft.com/form"](http://emailthis.t.ft.com/form") I don't
want to say FT are bad guys but its good practice not to share any information
that would give chance to uniquely identify you.

This is how profiling and targeting works ( source : I work for one of the two
largest data broker )

